# Database music with SubSonic bass !



## TommyBoy

Foreword:
the LFE track is designed to handle 2-120 Hz for feel able effects and deep bass and normal bass ranges,
more and more highend home cinema freaks are starting to install butt-kickers and similar
sub sonic transducers, so they can take full advantage of the entertainment material in films.

Some of us also like music 
Music with sub sonic bass (under the hearable frequency range) is extreamly rare !
since it is normally filtered away. However it does exist !!
when experianced it is amazing effect, I have found a few music tracks released on CD
where this effect is used, and will be interested in collecting a list here of our findings.

The ranges :
2-20 Hz Sub sonic (only feelable, need special equipment)
20-40Hz Ultra deep (hearable and feelable too offcourse, can be handeled by very good woofer)
40-120Hz just normal bass range

So please add to the list people.
Name of CD, name of track, frequency/range if known (sub sonic or just ultra deep hearable is also ok to add)


----------



## TommyBoy

ok here we go with the list, in random order

Album: Justin Timberlake FutureSex/LoveSounds
Track: What Goes Around... Comes Around
The last 2 minutes contain 3 ultra deep notes, 33, 37, 41Hz

Album: Justin Timberlake FutureSex/LoveSounds
Track: Chop Me Up
a really nice ultra deep sweep and cool bass

Album: Ace of Base: Da Capo (2002)
Track: Da Capo 
a few sub sonic hints, short details and not extreamly powerfull, but adds a nice effect
funny those sub sonic effects match the music but are not in phase with beat and normal bass.

Album: Ace of Base: Da Capo (2002)
Track: World Down Under 
TONS of sub sonics at VERY low frequencies, and powerfull too,
I have not measured it, but it feels like 6-9-12 Hz and all the way up to the ultra deep range !!


----------

